# IVF @ St. Mary's, Manchester



## Neata (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello,

My partner and I are about to undergo IVF next month at St. Mary's hospital in Manchester.

I really worried about the whole thing, mainly because the treatment I have received at St. Mary's so far has been pretty poor.

Just wondering if anyone else is receiving treatment at St. Mary's??

I'd really like to hear from anyone who has already been treated there and has something positive to tell me about their experience!

Thank you and good luck to everyone who is embarking on IVF (or indeed other fertility treatments)


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Neata

Welcome to FF  I am sure you will find this site of such great support to you 

I am sorry that you feel the treatment you have received has not been great so far 

Have you checked out the thread for St Marys  I will leave the link for you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=235.0

 and all the best

x x x x x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck with IVF next month.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Neata (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words and for the link to ST. Mary's.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Neata, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sorry to hear that you feel your treatment hasn't been great so far.  I have no personal experience of St Mary's so can't comment but, I am sure if you check out the link Scooby left, you will be able to seek advice and support from the ladies who do use that clinic.

I am going to leave you some links below to some parts of FF where I think you will get the best support and advice with your situation:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck with your treatmet. 

C~x


----------



## blikkie (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Neata
It's good news to hear that you got thru to St Mary's for treatment, I wish you and your DH all the best of luck. 
I am currently still waiting for my first appt with St Mary's but thats due to fudge up with my PCT funding and my lowish BMI which is only down to healthydiet and good genes. Anyway thought you might be able to help me out here, could you give me an indication of how long you waited from referral through to first consultation at St marys cos I am having to consider going privately if the wait is too long, I have only a year left to consider exploring egg sharing in private.

Thanks, G.


----------



## Neata (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi G,

In response to your question, I have been on the list since September 2007 and I was told that it would take no longer than a year before treatment starts.

However, there have been various misunderstandings between the Dept. of Reproductive medicine and the women's out patient department.  They just don't seem to be able to communicate with eachother!  They have also "lost" many of the blood tests I have had etc.

If you have been on the waiting list for more than 6 months and still not heard anything, I would strongly advise you to go to your GP and ask them to write a letter to your consultant at the hospital.  This seems to have worked for me, as I received an appointment letter in February and they wanted to see me in March.

I went to this appointment in the Reproductive Medicine Dept. on Monday (10th) and they seemed very eager to get treatment started! I'm only speculating here, but I think it was because my GP had written to them.

Anyway, the result was that my partner and I had to sign all the IVF forms (loads of them!) and I have to go in for my first blood test on the second day of my next cycle, so things have started moving sooner than I anticipated.  I'm certainly not complaining though!

Not sure if you are already aware, but if the 2nd day blood tests are clear, you have to phone up and see if there is any room for them to take you on, as they only take a certain amount of people on each month.  If there is no room, then you have to wait until the next cycle, repeat the blood test and ring up again.  I anticipate that I will probably have to wait another three months or so until they have room for me - thats if I know St. Mary's!!

Anyway, just want to wish you luck.  Let me know how you get on

Neata xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi neata and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

I wish u loads of luck with the IVF and that it brings a positive result.

Kate xx​


----------

